# Stolen Breitling Superocean with Blue Face



## aerovac63 (Jun 30, 2008)

Beware my superocean A1736011/C589 serial #1098111 was scammed or stolen from me while i was in Germany. John Ling or Moran Shwartz out of Sassari Italy are the scammers. I was working a trade from my superocean with with pro II band for his TI Seawolf on rubber strap. I sent mine and he said that he sent his and gave me a tracking number which came up under Israel Post but the number was bogus. I can be reached at [email protected] for any information as i would provide a reward if i recover the watch but i 
am not expecting it.

Kent


----------



## aerovac63 (Jun 30, 2008)

I am still hoping my superocean shows up Keep those names in the back of your minds pleased so no one else gets the shaft


----------



## aerovac63 (Jun 30, 2008)

apparently Moran Schwartz or John LIng are still trying to scam more members. Do not trade or YOU will be scammed out of your watch!


----------



## drmctroll (Sep 11, 2011)

ttt


----------

